# K2HPO4 instead of KH2PO4?



## Ozgur (Apr 26, 2006)

I didnt ever interested in chemistry since I started to this hobby. 
Is it possible to use K2HPO4 instead of KH2PO4? And what would be the ratio between K2HPO4 and KH2PO4 while dosing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

You can try our Fertilator http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

Both KH2PO4 and K2HPO4 dosing are provided in the Fertilator


----------



## Ozgur (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link Mr. Gençöz. I have also find the ratios about magnesium and calcium dosing. Thanks again.


----------



## shima_re (Jan 11, 2009)

Ozgur said:


> I didnt ever interested in chemistry since I started to this hobby.
> Is it possible to use K2HPO4 instead of KH2PO4? And what would be the ratio between K2HPO4 and KH2PO4 while dosing.
> 
> Thanks.


I am a student in enviroment i should work on plant that can remove phosphours of water so i want to know about difference betwen K2HPO4,KH2PO4?and which plant can do it? if it is possible please help me 
thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

KH2PO4 and K2HPO4 both deliver the same amount of phosphorus. The first delivers more potassium than the second. The first is more acidic than the second one, and for that reason is preferred in nutrient solutions with calcium or magnesium because a lower pH decreases the formation of precipitates in the solution.


----------

